# CPC-A searching for a local or remote position, Part-time or Full-time



## kaliaug99@yahoo.com (Sep 14, 2015)

I just became CPC-A and I am looking for a coder position to start this amazing career. Please find attached my resume.


----------



## bnewport (Apr 6, 2016)

Check with Banner.  Last I heard, they were hiring over 30 in the Phoenix area.


----------

